# iPhone 8 Plus - 64 Go - Gris Sidéral - Désimlocké (BONNE AFFAIRE ? ENCHÈRE EBAY)



## alexdes (5 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour, à la communauté Macg,

Je me permets de vous écrire, car je suis à la recherche d’un iPhone d’occasion et je suis tombé sur une enchère eBay concernant un iPhone 8 Plus, mais n’y connaissant pas grand chose et voulant être certain de faire une bonne affaire, je me suis dit qu’il valait mieux demander conseil aux plus avertis.
Donc, dois-je enchérir sur cette annonce :

En vous remerciant de vos futurs conseils.

*Note de la modération : je supprime le lien de l'annonce *


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

Plus de 220€ avec les frais de livraison, ça me semble trop cher. Avec une batterie qu'il faudra peut être changer…


----------



## alexdes (5 Juillet 2021)

Je vous remercie de votre réponse.
Pourquoi pensez-vous que je devrais changer la batterie ? Parce que le vendeur dit dans son annonce la chose suivante : « Le smartphone se charge complètement et la capacité de performance de la batterie est optimale. »


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juillet 2021)

alexdes a dit:


> Pourquoi pensez-vous que je devrais changer la batterie ? Parce que le vendeur dit dans son annonce la chose suivante : « Le smartphone se charge complètement et la capacité de performance de la batterie est optimale. »


Disons que tu dois garder en tête la possibilité de devoir changer la batterie. Sur un iPhone qui doit approcher des 5 ans, ça ne m'apparaitrait pas saugrenu (que ça soit maintenant ou bien dans 1 an).

Le vendeur parle de performance "optimale", ce qui ne veut strictement rien dire !


----------



## doczlu (5 Juillet 2021)

Suffit de demander quel est le pourcentage dans l'option "état de la batterie".
Le prix n'est pas génial par rapport aux boites de reconditionnement, qui en plus propose jusqu'à 2 ans de garantie.


----------



## alexdes (5 Juillet 2021)

Justement, je lui ai demandé et il vient de m’envoyer une photo de l’option « état de la batterie » où il est indiqué un pourcentage de 100%.

J’avais regardé précédemment dont notamment sur Back Market des iPhone et je n’ai pas trouvé en dessous de 300€ de tels téléphones avec un état quasiment neuf comme celui de cette enchère.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

Si batterie a 100%, c'est un iPhone de  reconditionnement ou la batterie  à fait l'objet d'un échange 
voir si échange chez Apple


----------



## alexdes (5 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si batterie a 100%, c'est un iPhone de  reconditionnement ou la batterie  à fait l'objet d'un échange
> voir si échange chez Apple


« Voir si échange chez Apple », vous me conseillez de contacter Apple ?

Ce qui me tente aussi avec cet iPhone, c’est qu’au-delà du fait que son propriétaire semble en avoir pris soin, c’est qu’il est livré avec son câble de charge ainsi qu’avec son chargeur, mais aussi avec un autre chargeur rapide Apple ...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2021)

alexdes a dit:


> « Voir si échange chez Apple », vous me conseillez de contacter Apple ?
> 
> Ce qui me tente aussi avec cet iPhone, c’est qu’au-delà du fait que son propriétaire semble en avoir pris soin, c’est qu’il est livré avec son câble de charge ainsi qu’avec son chargeur, mais aussi avec un autre chargeur rapide Apple ...


Le chargeur et le cable , c'est un peu logique car c'est vendu avec l'iPhone 
Si vous avez confiance , foncez


----------



## doczlu (7 Juillet 2021)

Reçu récemment : Iphone 8 à 220 euros en parfait état (quelques traces sur les bordures) avec 256 Go de mémoire, garantie 2 ans et batterie neuve  sur Certideal (boite française contrairement à Black Market qui est allemande).


----------

